# Email Forumlar -> Bild einfügen



## Slowhand (2. Dezember 2004)

Hallo!


Ich suche verzweifelt nach einem Code, das ich in ein HTML-Email-Formular ein Bild einfügen kann. Wie geht das?! Finde nirgends was darüber!

Hintergrund ist der, das dies eine Bewerbungsseite ist, bei der das einfügen eines Bildes pflicht ist. Wie mach ich das? Das Formular soll sich danach per email an den Empfänger verschicken sobald man den Submit-Button gedrückt hat....


----------



## REalSeramis (2. Dezember 2004)

formulare gehören in den php-bereich !  

einfach ein script suchen, das als zusatzfunktion
einen upload (ähnlich einem Email-Attachment)
hat.


----------



## Slowhand (2. Dezember 2004)

Aha... österreichisches G`scheidhaferl   ... Wie wärs wenn du mir mal eher gleich nen Link postest und ned nur einen fast-sinnlosen Comment...


----------



## wwwsteel (3. Dezember 2004)

Also eigentlich kommt das auf deinen Webspace an.. oder welche Net-Sprachen-Pakete du benutzen möchtest oder kannst


----------

